# We're broke! Need ideas?



## BravoFoxtrot (Jan 4, 2010)

We're newlyweds and I sold my house, moved out of state, and left a great job to be with my husband. I don't regret any of it, but I haven't found a job that pays what my old one did, so we're living on a tight budget right now. Something will come up soon, I'm sure. 

So...we are very active, fun-loving people. We're both 30 and love the outdoors, movies, and 4-wheeling. I need some creative ideas for fun CHEAP things for us to do together. Any input will be greatly appreciated! Thanks, y'all! :smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont know where you live, or what you are interested in, but i love going to old tourist towns. i like looking through all the old books. and i like architecture so i like to go look at old buildings. 

I have a dog and i wander around the mountains with her sometimes (when its warmer). my H and i have found some cool spots doing that. 

some places will have days that their art museums are free. 

i also lived in a place that had rodeos for free and some other things like cattle drives. 

there's also swing dancing. its pretty cheap. 

one summer my H and i volunteered as coaches with the YMCA. that was fun.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

doesn't matter what it is you do as long as you spend some time together, lots of things that don't cost $$. 
I think it's great you are making an effort to stay connected, that's where a lot of couples go wrong....start living to much in separate worlds .......and not enough time together, re-connecting
good luck


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Sex is always free.

My husband and I like board games. We like reading books to one another. Cooking together is fun for us.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's an older thread that poses a similar question & has some nice ideas:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ings-do-your-wife-husband-wont-cost-dime.html


----------



## BravoFoxtrot (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool...thanks! We love to take our dogs along. Another thing we've enjoyed recently is looking at RVs for sale and imagining the trips we could take if we owned one (with a veggie/biofuel modify, of course.)


----------

